# What is the average price for a urine analysis?



## eaticecream (Jul 27, 2012)

Koby's pee has been very yellow recently and I am concerned that he has a UTI. I called the vet to make an appointment and he told me that a UA would be around $202 + $30 for the "cysto". Whats a cysto? Apparently, they collect the sample by puncturing and drawing urine from the bladder with a needle. I was under the impression that I just needed to collect a sample while he was peeing..? Is this standard pricing/procedure? I thought a UA was pretty simple and not costly. :tape:


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know if it is normal procedure, but using a needle to reach into the bladder isn't unusual for a number of reasons. 1) Most dogs aren't trained to pee on command, or to pee into a specific target. 2) Getting pee directly from the bladder will help determine if the dog has a bladder infection, since pee could pick up bacteria in the urethra or in hair between the bladder and the cup.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I certainly hope the price they quoted you includes a culture on the urine. And they're nickle & diming you charging for obtaining the urine through cystocentisis, it's rediculous. Cysto is the prefered method to obtain urine from dogs and cats because it's sterile. Getting a free catch in a setrile cup would be next prefered meathod, but you can still potential pickup bacterial contiminates and not very many dogs will allow you to collect urine while they're peeing. At my work, in the heart of Orange County, CA we charge $20 for an urine "dip stick" test and ~ $50 to send the urine out to the lab.


----------



## eaticecream (Jul 27, 2012)

I was under the impression that a UA would be under $100, so that quote really did surprise me (don't get me wrong, I'm not in a financial crisis and will definitely pay that if that's what it will take). I'm going to call around and see if that's the standard pricing and if a cysto is necessary. Also, my coworker said that I could try adding apple cider to the water and the acidity will help with the bacteria, but it is to my understanding that the urine pH can either be too acidic or too basic with a UTI. Will it hurt to try? So far, the only symptoms I've been seeing is yellow pee and increased licking. Will I be able to wait a day while I figure out which new vet to go to, or should I just go to this one that quoted $230? Anyone experienced with prices in SF?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

You might also want to try some cranberry, which is very effective at reducing the symptoms and/or treating UTIs. You can buy cranberry extract capsules at most health food stores and pharmacies. Cranberry contains compounds that make it more difficult for the bacteria to attach to the inside of the urinary tract, so they get washed out with the urine.

You should be able to wait a day or two. UTIs are uncomfortable, but generally not life threatening.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> You might also want to try some cranberry, which is very effective at reducing the symptoms and/or treating UTIs. You can buy cranberry extract capsules at most health food stores and pharmacies. Cranberry contains compounds that make it more difficult for the bacteria to attach to the inside of the urinary tract, so they get washed out with the urine.
> 
> You should be able to wait a day or two. UTIs are uncomfortable, but generally not life threatening.


I'm a fan of cran-caps. Just want to add cran caps should not be used when taking anti-biotics. The acidity reduced the effectiveness of the anti-biotic.

Sounds like your vet is very particular about getting sterile, pure samples. Catheterization is another option, but it's worth asking why they chose the method they did, or if this is their standard procedure.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Thats insane. My vet does it direct as well but they charge 70


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

Call back and ask them what that cost includes and have them break it down so that you can compare. Clinics do things differently but differently doesn't always mean better. If calling around, ask them to break it down into the procedure and cost being charged. 

Your probably going to be paying for a physical exam. Cysto to collect a STERILE urine sample. Urinalysis as well as Culture and Sensitivity. If they have seen your pet before they may even be including an estimated medicaiton cost. 

Most clinics I have been into will do samples free flow unless collecting for a culture & sensitivity which must be a sterile sample (thus the preferred cysto).


----------



## irin123 (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont have any idea.you better know that.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, you can have a UA done by gathering a sample yourself and taking it into the vet. I wouldn't have the vet do a cysto unless absolutely necessary. 

Alannah needed a UA....so I slid a plate under her while she was peeing & then poured it directly into a sealed cup. I'm sure it could be a bit more difficult for a male, but I'm sure it's possible. 

The UA at my vet was only about $50 if I'm remembering correctly. Best of luck


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I've only had it done on the cats, but it's only like $40, cysto or free catch (though with a cat it's with nonabsorbent litter in a clean box).


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> I wouldn't have the vet do a cysto unless absolutely necessary.


Why wouldn't you have a cysto done?


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

animalcraker said:


> Why wouldn't you have a cysto done?


Because I don't want urine pulled from her bladder via puncture unless absolutely necessary? I got a perfectly fine diagnosis to our issue at the time by catching it myself.


----------



## JLeather (Oct 17, 2012)

Our dog has had an ongoing issue with a UTI and we catch it ourselves. We use a clean, boiled jelly jar (a little short one) and I just stick it under her when she starts to pee. Capped with a fresh lid (food safe and also sterile) and we have no trouble getting good readings from our local vet. The analysis is about 50 bucks in-house. I don't know if a cisto hurts or not, but as easy as it is to grab a urine sample before we go I'd prefer to prevent any unnecessary needles at the vet.


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

If the veterinarian wants to culture the urine then you won't be able to get the sample free-catch. You will need to have a cysto done on the dog which will provide a sterile urine sample directly from the bladder. The benefit of doing the cysto is you don't get contaminents from the urethra. It's not a painful procedure (just a needle prick). The ideal time is to book an appointment first thing in the morning so the veterinarian can collect a sterile first-morning urine sample by cysto. 

IF you want to get a free-catch sample get a sterile collection container from your veterinarian. You would want a mid-stream sample. However, you are going to get contaminents. 

My girl just went into our vet for a suspected UTI (accidents, excessive licking + a off smell to her urine) and had a sample collected by cysto for a UA + Culture. The veterinarian had excellent technique and it was done and over within a short moment. No trauma to my baby what-so-ever. I had no concern that the veterinarian wanted to do a cysto.


----------

